# Home Made Gatorade, Staminade Etc?



## Bribie G (17/3/10)

Not strictly a brewing subject, but my stepdaughter (mature age) is on a chemotherapy program at the moment and it looks like the wee lassie has a 75% probability of being out of the woods by about May. As part of the regime she needs to drink a heap of Electrolyte shyte like Gatorate and Staminade and, because these products are at a premium price, it's driving her nuts paying $$$$$$$$$.
Anyone know of what the exact ingredients are and how to recreate the stuff at home? And please not the Blue Berry Blast flavour :icon_vomit: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Phoney (17/3/10)

Tricky one.

You might be better off looking at getting hydrolyte or gastrolyte (which are powdered electrolyte energy drinks you buy at the chemist) in bulk. Try health food supply shops, Cambells cash n carry, or even writing to the companies with your story and asking where it can be bought in bulk? 


EDIT: Oh, I see thats what staminade is. Sorry if you've already tried...


----------



## beers (17/3/10)

there is a powdered gatorade available too iirc..


----------



## nathanR (17/3/10)

check out these recipes

http://www.davidhays.net/running/sportsdrink.html


http://www.recipezaar.com/Homemade-Gatorade-93652


----------



## Adamt (17/3/10)

I'm still tweaking my recipe... but:

ADAMADE

For 2L:

140g Sugar (In the future I'll sub maybe 40g for maltodextrin)

1/4 tsp table salt
1/4 tsp Diet Rite Diet Salt (It's part Sodium Chloride, part Potassium Chloride)

3/4 tsp citric acid

Few drop of yellow food colouring if you want to fool people


The sugar and salts are chosen to give a similar profile to the "ade" drinks and the citric acid gives it a nice citrus flavour. You can get the citric acid and diet salt from Coles... costs about 40-50c for 2L.


----------



## Bribie G (17/3/10)

Yeah I got off my bum and wikied it and :

The original Gatorade contained water, sucrose (table sugar) and glucose-fructose syrups, citric acid, fish oil, sodium chloride (table salt), sodium citrate, monopotassium phosphate, and flavoring/coloring ingredients

Fish oil? WTF. hmmm. well all I need is the sodium citrate and monopotassium phosphate. Wonder if I could put Starsan in it? h34r:

Edit: Adam, f'n brilliant suggestion about the potassium salt. I was even looking at that at Woolies the other day. Cheers.


----------



## felten (17/3/10)

sodastream make isotonics too, thats basically the same thing right?

http://store.sodastream.com.au/auretail/ca...ups&Page=1#


----------



## thesunsettree (17/3/10)

beers said:


> there is a powdered gatorade available too iirc..




yep, there used to be anyway

matt


----------



## Wolfy (17/3/10)

thesunsettree said:


> yep, there used to be anyway


SWMBO buys powdered SPARQ - AFIK it's pretty much the same stuff.
She gets it very cheap since it comes from one of those discount-supermarket places (here in Melb, sorry), unfortunatly a google search (and the website on the box) seem indicate the company may not exist now.


----------



## Fents (18/3/10)

i remember one day walking out of kmart and this lady out the front was giving away 15KG bags of powderd gatorade mix. all you had to do was mix a tablespoon woth water and mix it up. unfortuantly this is no help to you as it was about 5 years ago. we ended up throwing most of it out.


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

Fents said:


> i remember one day walking out of kmart and this lady out the front was giving away 15KG bags of powderd gatorade mix. all you had to do was mix a tablespoon woth water and mix it up. unfortuantly this is no help to you as it was about 5 years ago. we ended up throwing most of it out.




You can get the fierce berry and lemon lime(or orange) from the supermarket for 11 bucks and it does 8L of the stuff. Other option, which im planning on doing for next cricket season is to buy something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Gatorade-Variety-Lem...246&sr=8-15

gets you around 300L of the stuff for like 100 odd bucks. I'll split it up with some of the cricket boys to make it up. 30 cents a L compared to around .70c-$1

Heres all your gatorade needs!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url...amp;x=0&y=0


----------



## raven19 (18/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> You can get the fierce berry and lemon lime(or orange) from the supermarket for 11 bucks and it does 8L of the stuff. Other option, which im planning on doing for next cricket season is to buy something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Gatorade-Variety-Lem...246&sr=8-15
> 
> gets you around 300L of the stuff for like 100 odd bucks. I'll split it up with some of the cricket boys to make it up. 30 cents a L compared to around .70c-$1
> 
> ...



I may also steal this idea for cricket next season too 4*.

Thanks for posting those links.

I currently buy the powder for around $10 that makes up to 8L as per some previous posts.


----------



## MarkBastard (18/3/10)

Bribie,

I'm a big fan of blue powerade when I'm hungover. I actually bought a tin of powdered stuff once but only used it a few times as it just wasn't quite the same taste wise.

You can have the powder if you want, it's currently in a jar but I could transfer to any other container for you.

Otherwise yeah you can buy the powder at any supermarket and if I recall correctly it isn't expensive.


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Bribie,
> I'm a big fan of blue powerade when I'm hungover.




Potassium is everything thing your liver needs for a hangover. combine that with an egg and bacon sanga (lysine form the eggs) and you liver is on its way to recovery. dont get stuck into the headache pills either, that just depletes your liver recovery further.

1 bottle of gatorade is my hangover cure these days.


----------



## Sammus (18/3/10)

can still get the powedered stuff, gateroade and powerade, i buy it all the time... do you know what salts specifically needs? I find a lot of those cheaper supermarket mixes lack magnesium, but I think that is only really needed for endurance sports... if you look at the labels you find the more expensive stuff does actually have more of the electrolytic goodness than cheaper stuff.


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/10)

Thanks for all the tips and hints, I'll have a good scour around Woolies today and make up batch #1 and see how it turns out. but not the blue, not the blue  
Adam mentioned Maltodex, I've got a box of Brew Enhancer 1 somewhere :icon_cheers: Also the Citric Acid which I use for inverting sugaz when I remember to do it.


----------



## bum (18/3/10)

Adamt said:


> 1/4 tsp table salt
> 1/4 tsp Diet Rite Diet Salt (It's part Sodium Chloride, part Potassium Chloride)


 
Ah. This is why it tastes like it Puts Back What The Sweat Takes Out&reg;.


----------



## brettprevans (18/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> You can get the fierce berry and lemon lime(or orange) from the supermarket for 11 bucks and it does 8L of the stuff. Other option, which im planning on doing for next cricket season is to buy something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Gatorade-Variety-Lem...246&sr=8-15
> 
> gets you around 300L of the stuff for like 100 odd bucks. I'll split it up with some of the cricket boys to make it up. 30 cents a L compared to around .70c-$1
> 
> ...


let me know when your going to make an order. i'll split poastage with you an order some also. I go through heaps in the summer while landscaping etc and of course all year round with hangovers


bribie. i just use gastrolyte when crook. i suppose if you daughter doesnt like the taste (whih well lets be honest is awful), then maybe try the homemade versions or the bulk buy option. cause at the end of the day, the last thing you want when your sick is to be woofing down heaps of foul tasting stuff, so i guess its a bit of a comfort thing if its tastes good.


----------



## phinnsfotos (18/3/10)

Gastrolyte or similar will achieve the same result for about 30-40 cents per drink. I'm amazed a medical professional would recommend a sports drink over medically approved ORT. 

A bit of fun with the whole "I must drink energy drinks while lightly exercise" fad.

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1761896

If you're not experiencing nerve conduction issues while playing sports you've got plenty of salt, ohh, I mean electrolytes to go. 

On a more serious note BribieG I hope everything works out well for you and your family.

Cheers,
Finn.


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/10)

Yup I've got a pack of gastrolyte and it tastes like what I imagine the lower Murray would taste like on a hot day :icon_vomit: Because it's only a couple of months to go I reckon they consider the Gatorshyte to be safe in the short term. Thanks for the thoughts, finn.

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (18/3/10)

phinnsfotos said:


> If you're not experiencing nerve conduction issues while playing sports you've got plenty of salt, ohh, I mean electrolytes to go.




I obviously didnt drink enough gatorate before stepping onto the cricket field a fortnight ago. My reflexes where not quick enough to catch a ball that slipped through my thumbs (wasnt even quick enough to get my hands in a proper catching position it was struck that hard) fielding in gully and proceeded to hit me square between the eyes. (Yes, i can catch. Highest catch count for our grade actually)

Thankfully, the ball was hit hard enough 2nd gully (yes second gully) managed to catch it inches from the ground as it balooned off my skull.

A two day headache is not a fun thing to have, especially when it feels like a hangover. <_< 

I think i'll stick with copious amounts of gatorade! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradmcm (18/3/10)

bum said:


> Ah. This is why it tastes like it Puts Back What The Sweat Takes Out.


That's right. All that most of the 'sport' drinks are salted cordial water. It's also a good gauge of whether you need the sodium and potassium salts. If the sport drink tastes good, you need it, if it tastes horrible and salty you don't need it.

So if you really want a budget sport drink, make some of your favourite cordial in a glass and stir in some DietRite salt, like AdamT suggested.

I also use the Sodastream Isotonic range - last time I went to Kmart the isotonic range was on sale as a deleted item. It makes up 12 litres and you can mix it in still or soda water.
The advantage of a keg system is that you can have a keg of soda water and make your own cola, lemonade, tonic water for those G&Ts, etc in the glass.
Incidentally, I'm dropping into Kmart today, I'm running low on some Sodastream concentrates.


----------



## sinkas (18/3/10)

stong green tea, might reduce the need for so much replacement, if its vomiting and diarrhea causing the need


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/10)

sinkas said:


> stong green tea, might reduce the need for so much replacement, if its vomiting and diarrhea causing the need



Actually it's one of the drugs causes her to pee twice as much as normal, and she needs the sodium in particular otherwise her blood pressure plummets. 
anyway

da dan da dan da dan.....

_tish _





I made up 4L of Adam ale and subbed some of the sugar with green cordial. Awesome flavour, you'd swear it was out of a 600ml bottle of insert-name-here-ade :icon_cheers: I'll present it to her later when it's chilled down.


----------



## komodo (18/3/10)

Nice!


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/10)

It was judged a bit too sweet so I tipped it (the 40cents didn't break the bank  ) went up to the LHBS and bought some Dex, and did #2 batch with 250g dex instead of the sugar, and that's hit the spot :icon_cheers:


----------



## phinnsfotos (18/3/10)

Well done BribieG. Well we may as well have the final recipe then......


----------



## zoidbergmerc (22/3/10)

Fourstar said:


> Potassium is everything thing your liver needs for a hangover. combine that with an egg and bacon sanga (lysine form the eggs) and you liver is on its way to recovery. dont get stuck into the headache pills either, that just depletes your liver recovery further.
> 
> 1 bottle of gatorade is my hangover cure these days.



For hang overs I usually have Pancakes with Bacon and Fried Banana, then cover the lot in maple Syrup.


----------



## InCider (22/3/10)

phinnsfotos said:


> Well done BribieG. Well we may as well have the final recipe then......




Adamade and the new comer - PowerBribie


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/10)

I remember a mate allways putting salt on his oranges after a big run or training session, salt + citric acid helped replenish his body, not to mention the 6 schooners after that


----------

